# Wounds, scabs and healing



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

On a previous thread we were discussing the fact that topical antibiotics softened the scab, and how it was better to let a wound heal from inside. 

I found a wound management site that stated “Hydrocolloids and moisture vapour permeable dressings have been found to greatly improve the quality of avian soft tissue wound management, decreasing wound healing times and complications”

So I bought a pack of hydrocolloid dressings and the instructions there stated: The dressing prevents the wound from drying out, this means the wound heals quicker than if a scab were allowed to form…by keeping the wound moist the dressing provides the optimum conditions for healing….

I thought this was so interesting I had to share it!  Any thoughts?

Cynthia


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Cynthia,

I know that cuts on me always heal faster and less painfully if I keep them under bandages with ointment on them. It cant' be any different for birds. I'll have to look into the "hydrocolloid dressings" because I either haven't heard of them or don't know them by that name but it sounds good!

Thanks,

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hmmmm!


Thanks Cynthia...!


Certainly, the happier and more unfettered their immune system and health generally, the better I would expect an injury to heal...given which, these particular dressings sound very useful.

I myself used to often been a fairly fast healer, had cuts to the bone, where that silvery-grey layer was torn and so on, literally heal in a couple days. Cut off 1/2 inch of one of my Fingers one time, lined it up when I stuck it back on, put some electrical tape on it and left it for a week. It got a little smelly by then, so I unwrapped the tape and there was the end looking like it was from a new-born, only larger of course, grew back on nicely. 

All the skin had died, and came off with the tape, so it was pink and delicate. Over a while it finished up to where there is no way you'd ever tell. Even in the cold, it keeps the same color as the rest...has all it's feeling and so on. worked out pretty well. I had no doctor to go see and no dough anyway, to see one. So...all's well that ends well, regardless...!

Rambley...Lol...

On myself, I never tended to bother washing anything out or putting any antibiotics on anything. I was a Carpenter and big slivers or cuts having some old rusty Nail come up through my Boot theough my foot and out the top with that sound like someone had crunched a drum-stick end, and so on were not rare. Sometimes, if something got infected, I'd open it up with an exacto-knife, find some old syringe and irrigate or put some Nitrofurizone in it, and that tended to do it.

Had many Birds in my earlier experiences do very very well with none also, but, I get scared sometimes with them, especially if they are compromised from stress or privation, so I feel the antibiotics, topically or otherwise, are a prudent and sometimes vital resort.

But as for the 'scabs'...do I understand then that these Dressings tend to cause a scab not to form? Or...? 

My thought had always been to let a scab form as it may want to, and to keep them soft with some humidity or moisture, or of course, the 'Neosporin' or the likes, being likely optimum.

So...


Phil
las vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Cynthia,

The site you mentioned sounds very interesting. I wondered if you would mind sharing the link?

I've used an ensymatic topical to get rid of scabs that works quite well (Panofil), but when that tube is gone, I doubt I'll be able to get a script for it 
again. I have used the Neosporin cream, although it doesn't do as good a job at moisturizing the wound as the ointment, so the additional task of taking care of the feathers. Any info you could provide on the subject would be of great interest and help. My last hawk victim's wound has healed over nicely although there is somewhat of a flesh "deficit" which needs to fill in, and of course other health issues there. 

Thanks,

fp


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi fp,

LOL, I had copied the link and was ready to paste when I read your post! 
The vet that treated the "hawk caught pigeon" had said that it was most probably a cat wound and prescribed Baytril. I always use Synulox (Clavamox) for cat wounds (for all puncture wounds). This article confirms the importance of treating birds that are even suspected of having cat bites with antibiotics and explains why Baytril is not enough.

http://www.worldwidewounds.org/2003/november/Cousquer/Avian-Wound-Management-Part-2.html# 

Cynthia


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Cynthia,

Quite so...

Cats - and some smaller or medium breeds of Dogs - especially younger ones, having such fine and sharp eye teeth, the punctures are sometimes hard to notice or locate, and may be in any number of places, so even if 'probable', yes, should be considered as important sources of troubles from infection.

Very informative Link..!

Good find...

IN fact I wrote him just now with some questions about Crow-Baby...

I hope he writes back...!


Phil
las vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

cyro51 said:


> Hi fp,
> 
> LOL, I had copied the link and was ready to paste when I read your post!
> The vet that treated the "hawk caught pigeon" had said that it was most probably a cat wound and prescribed Baytril. I always use Synulox (Clavamox) for cat wounds (for all puncture wounds). This article confirms the importance of treating birds that are even suspected of having cat bites with antibiotics and explains why Baytril is not enough.
> ...


Wow Cynthia! Thanks for that link. A real gem. I'm slipping this link in here for others who may not have seen it:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=5176&highlight=tetracycline

I guess I need to get some amoxicillin to keep on hand as I don't currently have, and Baytril won't get it in these circumstances. 
I am curious if you have been able to get the products mentioned thru a supply house? To you're knowledge, are these things that you need to purchase through a vet??

Thanks,
fp


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi fp,

In the UK we would need a prescription for most of the meds in the drugs chart, even the Hartmanns (lactated ringers).

I got my first supply of meds from Helen when she visited me. I would have been helpless on occasions if she had not provided them.

I try to maintain a supply of Baytril, Clavamox, Metronidazole, Hartmanns, Nystatin, Spartrix, liquid calcium, Appertex, sterile saline and wormers. I have never tried tetracyclines on the pigeons. 

Karen found a wonderful site in the UK where you can order prescription drugs at a price that is far lower than the vet's price. All we need do is list the drugs and get the vet to sign the prescription. I haven't tried it yet.

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Avian wound assessment and first aid from the same site. There is a temporarily suspended discussion forum which might be handy.


http://www.worldwidewounds.com/2003/august/Cousquer/Avian-Wound-Assessment.html 

Cynthia


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Cynthia, in a post, I believe it was from Fred, he said that family tended to produce alot of yeast. If so, maybe just as well.

We can order prescription drugs for humans on net thru certain sites like Meds Mexico, drugs that would not be available generally w/out prescription. Also, I believe Australia or New Zealand. But I'm sure you've done your homework on that one. Sure must make it much less convenient to give the kind of aid that you do for the ferals. Thanks again for the great links and info.

fp


----------

